# Black Pearl Leopard Gecko? I want one!



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

I found these.. and i want one.










They're at the bottom of this website:

http://www.livingartgeckos.com/breeders1.html


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, I want one! In the wild I bet they would actually do very well, as being black they would be hard for predators to see.


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

#WOW how much? im going to contact an get one


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't think they're for sale, it's part of their breeding project. I'm not actually sure if they have any left as earlier in the description it says:

"*At Living Art Geckos they arrived in 2006 thanks to an exchange. As it turned out later, they were the only specimens of this morph for all the rest staying in the Netherlands, both adults and the young, died in an accident."*

However there are pictures of other ones at the bottom.

I would love one like that!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Wicked gecko  i got a melanistic but not pure black has only a few tiny yellow stripes ​


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

I sent them an email, i wonder how much they would be ? iv never seen an all black gecko


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh so pretty :mf_dribble:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

stunning gecko


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

OMG! how lush, i'd love one of them, unfortunalty we all know they gonna be extreamly pricy


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

> OMG! how lush, i'd love one of them, unfortunalty we all know they gonna be extreamly pricy


Exactly what i was thinking lol


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

By the sounds of it they're pretty rare and I doubt theres any for sale.

I would like one though :blush:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

jeeez! how pretty is that!!!

im gonna say it would set me back a fair bit!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I want one of these too! Lets hope they can breed more!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

what trait do you think they are i.e. dominent, resessive or co-dominent.
i think they'd be recessive


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

wow stunning


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

blue-saphire said:


> what trait do you think they are i.e. dominent, resessive or co-dominent.
> i think they'd be recessive


yeah me 2, i reckon theyd be quite 'easy' to make when you know how


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Jade01 said:


> yeah me 2, i reckon theyd be quite 'easy' to make when you know how


probs, they will breed themfor a few year and asthey have the only ones everyone will buy them for like £1000's only to dicover next season that themarket is flooded and selling them for £100 as everyone knows how to breed them


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

They do look very good, are they not midnight blizzards? which are a rare of spring produced when breeding blizzards ( correct me if i am wrong ) Very nice though :2thumb:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

this is probally wrong, but if they are blizards do you think they are produced by breeding a super blizzard x super blizzard with low incubtion temps?


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

If you go on the website and read about them it says:

"*Contrary to e.g. Midnight Blizzard it is a not brown colouration morph, but a self mellow black one. Brown does not appear in this morph at all, what is extremely exciting it the process of colouring of this morph. Most of the young is born vary dark, simply black. While growing up their colour fades and they could be taken for Mack Snow except its very fuzzy dark grey pattern. Becoming sexually mature they again get darker drastically, the best specimens lose their pattern and become velvet black. "*


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow that Leo looks kick ass 10/10.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

burrow said:


> If you go on the website and read about them it says:
> 
> "*Contrary to e.g. Midnight Blizzard it is a not brown colouration morph, but a self mellow black one. Brown does not appear in this morph at all, what is extremely exciting it the process of colouring of this morph. Most of the young is born vary dark, simply black. While growing up their colour fades and they could be taken for Mack Snow except its very fuzzy dark grey pattern. Becoming sexually mature they again get darker drastically, the best specimens lose their pattern and become velvet black. "*


though after reading up on this specimen, i heard it is a new bloodline.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

alfiealbino said:


> They do look very good, are they not midnight blizzards? which are a rare of spring produced when breeding blizzards ( correct me if i am wrong ) Very nice though :2thumb:


There's no blizzard involed if you look in the link the really dark ones are the baby pictures look in the link where the 6 pictures are it goes (as baby bottom as adult top.As baby top as adult bottom.As baby bottom as adult top.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

!!!

I TOLD myself I was not going to buy any more leopard geckos.

Why does the universe mock me?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

alfiealbino said:


> They do look very good, are they not midnight blizzards? which are a rare of spring produced when breeding blizzards ( correct me if i am wrong ) Very nice though :2thumb:


defo not midnight blizzard, midnight blizzards are dark grey, and i think its a temp based thing, not genetic, some blizzardds change colour depending on mood too.mine was white when i first got her, then pale grey, then dark grey, then pale ect she chages so much lol when i look at pics of her, you'd harldy think it was the same leo lol


hmm saying that, in the pics you can see they still have spot, much like a melanistic does. is it poss its temprature baed as well as genetic? i rekon if purly genetic then yeah will prob be a ressive. ah well time will tell when they decide to reveal their findingsl lol


----------



## Madrone (Dec 7, 2007)

It's a very beautiful gecko, and especially unique looking. I would love to have one myself, but I won't get all bent out of shape because I can't :lol:

God Bless,
Joshua


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

*A bargain*

What a bargain black pearls are only $3000 from Urban Gecko


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

If you want 1 they have the only 8 for sale in the world "apparently" on Th urban gecko website.

Heres the link. It also gives loads of info how they came about getting them and so on.
The Urban Gecko


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

it's a new morph coming from wild stock bloodline. living art were the first to get hold of them from a dutch zoo. they've bred them, prooven them out and have jsut this year offered them up for sale. the rough price is £3000 for female and £4000 for a male. within 5 mins of going up for sale they were all sold to one buyer, which by the look of things, was the urban gecko. so... yeah, just a little info.


----------



## filardimarg2 (Nov 6, 2008)

Awful lot of money for 1 leo, but they are lovely, gorgeous even, think i'd like a holiday with that sort of money though, it might die a couple of weeks down the line, but i do like them.


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

wheaty5 said:


> If you want 1 they have the only 8 for sale in the world "apparently" on The urban gecko website.
> 
> Heres the link. It also gives loads of info how they came about getting them and so on.
> The Urban Gecko


oh..beat me to it!! $3000 for a lizard..pricy!!!


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

coal worker leo.. lol


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

the urban gecko is a rip off.. ok i understand that this is a new morph but oh come on ??

3k for just 1 leo?


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

puyopop said:


> the urban gecko is a rip off.. ok i understand that this is a new morph but oh come on ??
> 
> 3k for just 1 leo?


New morphs are that much, new morphs are the same price from ron tremper last time i looked just wait a little while and they will get to a nicer price lol

They do look lovely and they go through many changes in pattern cant wait to see more around


----------



## GeckoGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hopefully some guy will buy them and breed them then sell them for a cheaper price!:gasp:


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

in a few years these will cost no more than 100 pounds each


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

puyopop said:


> coal worker leo.. lol


 
Haha loved that and yeh 3k is a alot of prostitue tokens


----------



## GeckoGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hopefully:2thumb:!


----------



## joeby808 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im not looking....Im not looking....:whistling2:

Oh bum I looked...now I want one..lol:gasp:

They are just amazingly beautiful, I have just got a high yellow for my sons birthday and also just bought a beautiful mack snow..couldnt resist!!!!


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

puyopop said:


> in a few years these will cost no more than 100 pounds each


got plenty of time to save up then :lol2:


----------



## robbrown (Jul 24, 2011)

These are about £1000 - £1200 now for sub adults


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have seen a blackish brown Murphy's Patternless before...nearly bought it but I was told they were not that rare...not the same thing though, I know.


----------

